# Kylin RTA V2 issue



## Imthiaz Khan (8/5/18)

Hello Members,


Need some advice/help please.
Have a 2 Kylin RTA’s and decided to get 2 more (love this RTA).
The third 1 I received, seems to be leaking from the bottom of the deck around the sort of edges/circumference of the deck.
4th RTA only received today so I have not tested it out as yet. Hopefully it does not have the same issue.
I have even left the RTA upside down (standing on the drip tip) but still see small droplets of juice around the edges. Weird right?
Please see attached pic (this is after a day of standing on the drip tip).
Afraid that the juice is going to leak into my mod and ruin it as that it is how 1 of my mods was ruined (with a different atty).
Have made contact with @Vapers Corner and have been advised to send the RTA back (at my own cost) for testing.
But is there a fix/solution to this before having to go through the hassle and expense of sending the RTA back to the vendor?
Maybe someone who experienced the same issue and found a solution?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gimli (8/5/18)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> 
> Need some advice/help please.
> ...



I have the same problem with my Kylin, I noticed if I made coils with a 3mm id, and made my cotton a bit longer it solved the problem, it only leaks a little when it's time to rewick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/5/18)

Thanks @Gimli !
I am also using 3mm coils. All 3 attys have the same coils and wicking yet this 1 leaks and the other 2 are fine.
Stumped with this issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/5/18)

You are really really lucky that it doesn't happen with the other two. When I had a Kylin it had a swampy ass all the time. Wicking properly does reduce the problem. This forum is flooded with Kylin RTA complaints.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (8/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> You are really really lucky that it doesn't happen with the other two. When I had a Kylin it had a swampy ass all the time. Wicking properly does reduce the problem. This forum is flooded with Kylin RTA complaints.



100% I owned 3 V1 Kylins and a V2 base. All leaked so badly I couldn't use them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/5/18)

Thanks for the response @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (8/5/18)

Have a look at Sir Vapes' YouTube channel. They showed a fix for leaking on the Kylin in one or two of the videos. One regarding wicking and another regarding the deck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (9/5/18)

reminds me of my Ammit 25, the sweating/leaking/condensation or whatever it is drove me nuts, other than that awesome tank, vape it now and then still

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash (10/5/18)

I have a similar issue...will be watching this thread.
Sadly the yuckyness outweighs the awesome flavour this tank gives.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (30/8/18)

haruspex said:


> Have a look at Sir Vapes' YouTube channel. They showed a fix for leaking on the Kylin in one or two of the videos. One regarding wicking and another regarding the deck.



Thank you, that fixed my kylin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## delon (14/1/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> 
> Need some advice/help please.
> ...


Mine does the exact same after one day of use... Weird

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (14/1/19)

vicTor said:


> reminds me of my Ammit 25, the sweating/leaking/condensation or whatever it is drove me nuts, other than that awesome tank, vape it now and then still


I followed the Sirvape YouTube video and BANG! NO MORE LEAKING!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

